# Rayner's review and the Swirl Police interviewed



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Mr Rayner's take on the event (for he was MCing).

http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/index.ph...hows/first-ever-waxstock-a-huge-success-r1312

Plus some moving imagery for Baldiloc... the Swirl Police on video:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Wahooooooo thats me doing absolutley no work this afternoon now :lol::lol::lol::thumb::thumb: Now I NEED THAT VIDEO


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The '6 miles of legs' part was probably the money shot


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I never really noticed much


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

They now even have their own page on FB... I'm sure a calendar will follow... Shiny Towers will never be the same again!

http://www.facebook.com/SwirlPolice


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Already you be suprised to no im following them, and have Michelle herself on my page too :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Well i was'nt planning a cold shower but.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Can I officially put myself forward to look after the girls next year )))


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Or to become the next swirl policeman?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Mmmm I don't think I'd look as good as the girls in there uniform


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

What else has the chap in the video been in?


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

taffy said:


> What else has the chap in the video been in?


Prison? He should be locked up with a voice like that :thumb:


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

He used to do all the max power videos and did a few write ups in the max power mag as well, He was into the car audio seen for a while too... His mum is claire raynor the agony aunt if a remember rightly??? a Jack of all trades...


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

rsblue said:


> He used to do all the max power videos and did a few write ups in the max power mag as well, He was into the car audio seen for a while too... His mum is claire raynor the agony aunt if a remember rightly??? a Jack of all trades...


Max Power!!......that's where I've seen him before. Cheers.


----------

